# Probiotics for Dogs



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone here give their dogs probiotics or have any information on probiotics for dogs?


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Lots use natural yogurt, yakult or similar.
I recommend Bionic Biotics from Pooch and Mutt - excellent supplement!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Someone actually mentioned giving my dog Yakult which sounded a bit bizarre so I wanted to check it out first of all to make sure that its safe 

I'll look into the supplement that you recommend


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

My son always gives his yakult if she has an upset tum and she has some occasionally for no reason.

A bit of natural yogurt is good but mine had a spate of tum upsets that seemed to leave her tum a bit sensitive. A course of Bionic Biotics was the only thing that put her back on track. I stopped it for a while but noticed she is much better having a small amount as a maintenance dose. Seems to put a spring in her step, a glint in her eye and a shine to her coat.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

yakult is great as is any natural pro-biotic yoghurt, a good pro-biotic powder ive used both on dogs and small animal is entrodex


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I have used this for both my puppy and guinea pigs when they have been on antibiotics. You can get it at [email protected] and it's around £5. Neither got upset tummies when on their antibiotics so I think it worked well


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Novak has protexin probiotics every day. He has a lot of tummy probs and these always help.


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

when mine have an upset tum i usually give them a tiny bit of Pro-Kolin and it usually works quite quickly...other than that i occasionally give them a small bit of plain goats yogurt


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, so many replies! Thanks so much 

I actually have some Pro-Kolin that was for my cat who passed away recently. I was going to take it back to the vets but perhaps I'll use it for Harvey.

He has demodex and has a few infections so is on antibiotics. I want to try and boost his immune system as much as possible.

I'll look into the Probiotics mentioned....thanks again


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I bought some natural yoghurt yesterday, which I intend to give to him but then realised that I'm an idiot and Probiotics are actually for the flora in the gut and won't necessarily improve his immune system so I have another question...sorry!

Does anyone give their dog Vitamin C? If so, I have some in powdered form. How should I give this to him?


----------



## guyblaskey (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks to "mumtoheidi" who recommended the Bionic Biotic.

This is available at Natural Dog Supplements | Pooch and Mutt and from Pets at Home and other retailers.

A bit more info on it. It combines a probiotic, prebiotic and 15 other active ingredients, so if very good for digestive health as well as general health and skin/ coat health.

The strain of probiotic that we use is called Cylactin (E1705 enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 - SF68; NCIMB 68). This is the main EU-approved probiotic for canine use (so better for dog digestion than the probitoic in natural yoghurt/ yaklult - not to put them down, I take Yaklult myself, but the Cylactin is better suited to dogs). Cylactin in the same probiotic use in more expensive products that your vet sells (like FortiFlora). Getting it in Bionic Biotic is not only cheaper, the dosage is more accurate and you get more nutrients for your dog.

I hope that you all don't see this as shamelessly promoting our products. I am just trying to supply the correct information. There are other products with the same probiotic available - look for "E1705 enterococcus faecium cernelle 68 - SF68; NCIMB 68" on the pack and make sure you aren't paying more than you do for Bionic Biotic!!

Thanks

Guy.

Owner, Pooch & Mutt, manufacturers of Bionic Biotic


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi Guy  I've actually been looking at your site with a view to getting the Bionic Biotic.

I did start to give Harvey the natural yoghurt for a few days but I noticed that his poops were starting to get a little less firm. Although I don't think he has any gut related issues, I still think it would be beneficial for him to have probiotics. Your product looks to be a good all rounder


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

LouiseH said:


> Wow, so many replies! Thanks so much
> 
> I actually have some Pro-Kolin that was for my cat who passed away recently. I was going to take it back to the vets but perhaps I'll use it for Harvey.
> 
> ...


Definitely give probiotics during and for a couple of weeks after antibiotics. Protexin is a good one for dogs. The human ones are OK but there are some different bacterial cultures between dogs and humans so it's better to go for one designed for dogs.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

My dog is pretty much constantly on antibiotics, so am I OK to give it to him whilst he's on them?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

guyblaskey said:


> Thanks to "mumtoheidi" who recommended the Bionic Biotic.
> 
> This is available at Natural Dog Supplements | Pooch and Mutt and from Pets at Home and other retailers.
> 
> ...


The Pro Fibre I use has:



> The microencapsulated Enterococcus faecium (NCIMB 10415) E1707, to help re-populate the intestine with beneficial microorganisms.


So doesn't sound like that's too bad. I'm quite liking the Pro Texin I have to say, its this stuff, by the people who make Pro Kolin paste which is notoriously popular on here  Plus it has a high amount of fibre in it, more so than Pooch and Mutt I think which is primarily why my vet recommended it, said its surprising how little fibre is in commercial dog foods and even the likes of raw.

http://www.protexin.com/products/pro-fibre/31


----------



## unseen4 (Aug 3, 2014)

The occasional orange is good foe dogs - although a lot of dogs don't like them.


----------



## Hat (Feb 6, 2014)

I use the Pooch and Mutt Bionic Biotic supplement with one of my dogs and it has helped a great deal. Seemingly it has made her firmer, regular and as a bonus she seems to like the taste of it on her food.

Funnily enough, she is the only one of my dogs who will eat oranges as well, but I didn't know they had digestive benefits, so thats a bonus


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

LouiseH said:


> I bought some natural yoghurt yesterday, which I intend to give to him but then realised that I'm an idiot and Probiotics are actually for the flora in the gut and won't necessarily improve his immune system so I have another question...sorry!
> 
> Does anyone give their dog Vitamin C? If so, I have some in powdered form. How should I give this to him?


Actually one of the most important things for a healthy strong immune system is boosting gut health, taking probiotics to strengthen gut health is the best starting port for a strong immune system. Another excellent immune booster is Coconut Oil, its so good I dont know where to start! If you choose to give vitamin c, which you can do (dogs make their own but if the body is under stress they may not make enough) give Ester C as it wont cause tummy upset. You could give about 200 - 300 g per 10 kilo body weight, I give my Labrador 1000 mg of Ester C.

There are so many supplements can be used but my top ones for the immune system would be a Probiotic, Coconut Oil and Salmon Oil/Fish oil (the omega 3s).


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Could I suggest NOT giving the probiotic until after the antibiotics are finished?

The clue is in the name. The _anti_-biotics's job will be to kill off the bad bacteria - but will also kill the good bacteria. It doesn't discriminate.

Likewise, the _pro_-biotics will be feeding the bad bacteria, as well as the good. It also doesn't discriminate.

I've always finished the antibiotics, then started a course of probiotics.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Probiotics for humans are different to those for dogs- think about it for a minute.

The gut bacteria in a human is not the same as that of a canine.


:thumbup1:


----------



## PennyGSD (Apr 16, 2012)

Old Shep said:


> Probiotics for humans are different to those for dogs- think about it for a minute.
> 
> The gut bacteria in a human is not the same as that of a canine.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Pretty sure they all still work to indiscriminently kill or encourage bacteria though, even if the bacteria themselves are different.

As I'm allergic to penicillin I'm often prescribed metronizadole. Metronizadole is a common antibiotic used in dogs, so I'm guessing they ain't fussy about what sorts they kill or encourage. Kind of the point really.

However, needs more reading up as it may be that the probiotics help the good stuff overcome the bad (apparently - after a quick Google, but can't find a reliable source just yet)


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Some of the organisms in probiotics are host specific- they will not adhere to gut mucosa in a different species. Unless the organism adheres to the gut, it will be ineffective. It will just be pooped out without doing anything at all. 

Better spending your money on probiotics specifically manufactured for a canine gut.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

.........just checking my shares in Big Pharma. 'Scuse me.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Theres a strain of bacteria called E Faecium which is hugely important for dogs and as far as Im aware only found in dog probiotics, it wont be in human ones.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

LouiseH said:


> I bought some natural yoghurt yesterday, which I intend to give to him but then realised that I'm an idiot and Probiotics are actually for the flora in the gut and won't necessarily improve his immune system so I have another question...sorry!
> 
> Does anyone give their dog Vitamin C? If so, I have some in powdered form. How should I give this to him?


Be careful with the Vitamin C.

As dogs, unlike us, make their own Vit. C there is some fairly plausible evidence that if we supplement this vitamin - especially for an extended period of time - the dog's inherent production of it diminishes.

Meaning that you are either stuck to give it forever or have to withdraw it gradually - bit like cortisone - to kickstart their inert production again.

Like mollypip I used to routinely give ester-c for years, not sure in hindsight whether this was necessarily wise.

But if you only plan to give it for a week or so you are unlikely to cause any issues.


----------



## mollypip (Aug 17, 2011)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Be careful with the Vitamin C.
> 
> As dogs, unlike us, make their own Vit. C there is some fairly plausible evidence that if we supplement this vitamin - especially for an extended period of time - the dog's inherent production of it diminishes.
> 
> ...


I didnt know supplementing with ester c could cause a production problem, oh dear! I give it to my Lab for her mild hip dysplasia, as theres some evidence it helps, and it does help her mobility (alongside Cartrophen and other supplements). As I plan to continue it for the rest of her life hopefully I wont be causing a problem .


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

mollypip said:


> I didnt know supplementing with ester c could cause a production problem, oh dear! I give it to my Lab for her mild hip dysplasia, as theres some evidence it helps, and it does help her mobility (alongside Cartrophen and other supplements). As I plan to continue it for the rest of her life hopefully I wont be causing a problem .


If you carry on giving it to your girl she will have no problems whatsoever.

I simply didn't know for a very long time that dogs even COULD make their own Vit.C. Which is why I happily gave a daily Ester-C to my youngsters and continued it. By the time I did learn about it, I HAD to continue giving it. I seriously doubt it did them any harm, but it most probably was an unnecessary expense and daft supplement for a young, fit dog.

Your girl will be fine, do not worry.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Hopeattheendofthetunnel said:


> Be careful with the Vitamin C.
> 
> As dogs, unlike us, make their own Vit. C there is some fairly plausible evidence that if we supplement this vitamin - especially for an extended period of time - t*he dog's inherent production of it diminishes.
> *
> ...


I don't think (the bold part) is accurate.


----------



## Hopeattheendofthetunnel (Jun 26, 2013)

Old Shep said:


> I don't think (the bold part) is accurate.


You could well be right.

At the time, shutting down the dog's own Vit C production via supplementation was widely suggested. I do know they reformulated quite a few products, e.g Cosequin, because of it.

Whether by now they have reached a different conclusion again - I am not aware of such.

What do your sources say?


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Dogs synthisyse vitamin C in their liver using an enzyme (L- guluno-y-lactone oxidase). This is the enzyme u
Humans lack, which means they must ingest vitamin C.

Vitamin C is water soluble and is excreted via the kidneys (which is why you can't overdose on it- unlike the fat soluble vitamins ADE and K)

I cannot understand a mechanism whereby supplimentation would suppress the production of the enzyme necessary to synthisise it in dogs.

It just doran make sense to me.

It's not the same as steroids at all.


----------



## Daffers (Jul 22, 2014)

Yumpro is a good product too - especially for dogs !!


----------



## Abby McEvoy (May 20, 2019)

My rescue dog is currently taking steroids after recently having meningitis. His tummy was always a little soft anyway but it’s a lot worse now he’s taking steroids. Is there anything I can give him to help firm him up that won’t work against the steroids?.
Was thinking of the Bionic Biotic but he will need to be on these tablets for some time so will it actually work?
Is there a good sensitive dog food anyone can recommend that might help also?
I was told by my vet a higher protein and higher fibre content but won’t a higher fibre content make him go to toilet more rather than firm him up? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Silverpaw (May 8, 2019)

Yudigest used here on an ongoing basis and Dorwest Tree Barks Powder when needed.This seems pretty effective but my dog had just about every test going to eliminate anything underlying his poorly tummy at vets first.Lily's Kitchen Recovery Recipe has been brilliant for him.Contains chicken,potato and banana,so obviously avoid if allergic to any of those.Hope you find something to help,I know how worrying it can be.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I've just started my new rehomed dog on Bionic Biotic , it's brilliant stuff, my old girl was on it almost continuously for gut problems.
My new boy has had very soft stools since we got him so he's on a diet of Chappie gradually transitioning to Forthglade, plus the Bionic Biotic.
I always keep Prokolin in too.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

When Heidi was a year old she had an ongoing tum upset. I was continually back at the vets for repeat meds. Went on for months until I used Bionic Biotics. Worked very quickly and was my “go to” for years.

More recently she had reflux issues and I Yudigest worked better. 
Slippery Elm Powder. (Similar to Dorwest Treebarks). Is very healing and soothing.

For us, Bionic Biotics = lower digestive tract, Yudigest = upper and Slippery Elm somewhere in between.


----------



## CheddarS (Dec 13, 2011)

YumDigest here (was previously known as YumPro) alongside Kefir...works well as maintenance for my raw fed boy.


----------

